# Hi Mountain rubs and seasonings



## bluebombersfan (Oct 29, 2012)

A local store just started selling Hi Mountain rubs and seasonings has anyone ever tried these??

http://www.himtnjerky.com/westernstyle-rubs.html


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's some info...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Hi+Mountain+


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 29, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Here's some info...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Hi+Mountain+


Thanks!  I did a quick search but there was so much info I thought I would post a quick message for the rubs that are on the link.


----------



## loock28 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ive used the jerky seasonings and now trying the snack stick kit. I think they are desent for a off the shelve seasoning but now I end up adding a few things to it to taylor it to my taste. they were really good when I started out always made good product.


----------



## eddie lynn (Oct 29, 2012)

I just cured and smoked some canadian bacon. I used Hi Mountain bbb seasoning/cure and just sliced it up tonight and it is awesome!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 31, 2012)

loock28 said:


> Ive used the jerky seasonings and now trying the snack stick kit. I think they are desent for a off the shelve seasoning but now I end up adding a few things to it to taylor it to my taste. they were really good when I started out always made good product.


Thanks!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 31, 2012)

Eddie lynn said:


> I just cured and smoked some canadian bacon. I used Hi Mountain bbb seasoning/cure and just sliced it up tonight and it is awesome!


I have tried the BBB before and really enjoy it too.  Thanks!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 31, 2012)

I use their Buckboard Bacon Cure all the time because it seems less salty than MTQ. I also use several of their Western Style Shaker Seasonings (Trail Dust, Elk, Deer, etc). I've never tried their rubs and can't even say I've seen them around here. I've never used their jerky seasonings either - I like Hi Country Jerky and Snack Stick Seasonings.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 2, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I use their Buckboard Bacon Cure all the time because it seems less salty than MTQ. I also use several of their Western Style Shaker Seasonings (Trail Dust, Elk, Deer, etc). I've never tried their rubs and can't even say I've seen them around here. I've never used their jerky seasonings either - I like Hi Country Jerky and Snack Stick Seasonings.


Thanks!  The trail dust is theone I had my eye on.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 16, 2012)

I have used the hi mountain jerky stuff for making goose jerkey.  I used the sweet BBQ and anyone that tried it guessed it was either venison or beef.  THey were suprised to find out it was goose.


----------



## bluto (Feb 6, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I use their Buckboard Bacon Cure all the time because it seems less salty than MTQ. I also use several of their Western Style Shaker Seasonings (Trail Dust, Elk, Deer, etc). I've never tried their rubs and can't even say I've seen them around here. I've never used their jerky seasonings either - I like Hi Country Jerky and Snack Stick Seasonings.


Hey Husker, been using it down here in the Springs for awhile now, starting buying it at BBQOutfitters on Academy.  My wife and kids love it, so I'll be sticking with it for awhile, venturing out with my own seasonings here and there.  According to the HiMtn site, Divide Venture Foods and Woodland Do It Best Hardware sell it up there.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 6, 2013)

I also used the BuckBoard Bacon cure.  Thought it tasted like ham, but it sure was good!

Bill


----------



## maple sticks (Feb 6, 2013)

I use their summer sausage couple times a year. Do mix "special" seasoning in to kick it up. Kind of bland if you don't.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 6, 2013)

I have made lots of jalepeno summer sausage with their kit. Very good in my opinion. I do spice it up a bit.


----------



## basstronics (Feb 6, 2013)

I use the jerky blends exclusively now. Ive tried the LEM one and I didnt like it at all-prepared right to directions.

With the hi mountain stuff I always add a little this or that, never going crazy though. I often add crushed red pepper to spice it up. I also mix in various chinese sauces for added flavor. Last but not least I baste EVERYTHING jerky wise going into the smoker. Again a chinese sauce.


----------



## fish killer (Feb 6, 2013)

I have used most of their jerky kits as well as the breakfast sausage kits. I have been very pleased with all of them but like some other have already stated you might need to add some extra spices to kick the flavor up a notch. I found this to be especially true with their maple flavored sausage mix.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Feb 6, 2013)

The jerky seasonings make great snack sticks as well.    Just mix like your making ground jerky.












2013-02-03_12-59-29_352.jpg



__ bakedbean1970
__ Feb 6, 2013


----------



## jag58ca (Feb 7, 2013)

I've used a few different ones.....being from winnipeg myself...have you ever looked at princess auto? they carry a few there.

Right now I'm waiting for something I ordered called butt rub.........we shall see.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 24, 2013)

Went to Gander Mountain to get some cure #1 and picked up 2 Hi Mountain Seasonings Jerky kits - Jalepeno and Mandarin Terriyaki.  We'll see.  Sliced up some bottom round this evening.  2 lbs of Terriyaki and 2 1/2 lbs of Jalepeno.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 26, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Went to Gander Mountain to get some cure #1 and picked up 2 Hi Mountain Seasonings Jerky kits - Jalepeno and Mandarin Terriyaki.  We'll see.  Sliced up some bottom round this evening.  2 lbs of Terriyaki and 2 1/2 lbs of Jalepeno.


Not very impressed.  I think I'll go back to soy, worsty, garlic, etc.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 29, 2012)

A local store just started selling Hi Mountain rubs and seasonings has anyone ever tried these??

http://www.himtnjerky.com/westernstyle-rubs.html


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 29, 2012)

Here's some info...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Hi+Mountain+


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 29, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> Here's some info...
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Hi+Mountain+


Thanks!  I did a quick search but there was so much info I thought I would post a quick message for the rubs that are on the link.


----------



## loock28 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ive used the jerky seasonings and now trying the snack stick kit. I think they are desent for a off the shelve seasoning but now I end up adding a few things to it to taylor it to my taste. they were really good when I started out always made good product.


----------



## eddie lynn (Oct 29, 2012)

I just cured and smoked some canadian bacon. I used Hi Mountain bbb seasoning/cure and just sliced it up tonight and it is awesome!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 31, 2012)

loock28 said:


> Ive used the jerky seasonings and now trying the snack stick kit. I think they are desent for a off the shelve seasoning but now I end up adding a few things to it to taylor it to my taste. they were really good when I started out always made good product.


Thanks!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 31, 2012)

Eddie lynn said:


> I just cured and smoked some canadian bacon. I used Hi Mountain bbb seasoning/cure and just sliced it up tonight and it is awesome!


I have tried the BBB before and really enjoy it too.  Thanks!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 31, 2012)

I use their Buckboard Bacon Cure all the time because it seems less salty than MTQ. I also use several of their Western Style Shaker Seasonings (Trail Dust, Elk, Deer, etc). I've never tried their rubs and can't even say I've seen them around here. I've never used their jerky seasonings either - I like Hi Country Jerky and Snack Stick Seasonings.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 2, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> I use their Buckboard Bacon Cure all the time because it seems less salty than MTQ. I also use several of their Western Style Shaker Seasonings (Trail Dust, Elk, Deer, etc). I've never tried their rubs and can't even say I've seen them around here. I've never used their jerky seasonings either - I like Hi Country Jerky and Snack Stick Seasonings.


Thanks!  The trail dust is theone I had my eye on.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 16, 2012)

I have used the hi mountain jerky stuff for making goose jerkey.  I used the sweet BBQ and anyone that tried it guessed it was either venison or beef.  THey were suprised to find out it was goose.


----------



## bluto (Feb 6, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I use their Buckboard Bacon Cure all the time because it seems less salty than MTQ. I also use several of their Western Style Shaker Seasonings (Trail Dust, Elk, Deer, etc). I've never tried their rubs and can't even say I've seen them around here. I've never used their jerky seasonings either - I like Hi Country Jerky and Snack Stick Seasonings.


Hey Husker, been using it down here in the Springs for awhile now, starting buying it at BBQOutfitters on Academy.  My wife and kids love it, so I'll be sticking with it for awhile, venturing out with my own seasonings here and there.  According to the HiMtn site, Divide Venture Foods and Woodland Do It Best Hardware sell it up there.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 6, 2013)

I also used the BuckBoard Bacon cure.  Thought it tasted like ham, but it sure was good!

Bill


----------



## maple sticks (Feb 6, 2013)

I use their summer sausage couple times a year. Do mix "special" seasoning in to kick it up. Kind of bland if you don't.


----------



## timberjet (Feb 6, 2013)

I have made lots of jalepeno summer sausage with their kit. Very good in my opinion. I do spice it up a bit.


----------



## basstronics (Feb 6, 2013)

I use the jerky blends exclusively now. Ive tried the LEM one and I didnt like it at all-prepared right to directions.

With the hi mountain stuff I always add a little this or that, never going crazy though. I often add crushed red pepper to spice it up. I also mix in various chinese sauces for added flavor. Last but not least I baste EVERYTHING jerky wise going into the smoker. Again a chinese sauce.


----------



## fish killer (Feb 6, 2013)

I have used most of their jerky kits as well as the breakfast sausage kits. I have been very pleased with all of them but like some other have already stated you might need to add some extra spices to kick the flavor up a notch. I found this to be especially true with their maple flavored sausage mix.


----------



## bakedbean1970 (Feb 6, 2013)

The jerky seasonings make great snack sticks as well.    Just mix like your making ground jerky.












2013-02-03_12-59-29_352.jpg



__ bakedbean1970
__ Feb 6, 2013


----------



## jag58ca (Feb 7, 2013)

I've used a few different ones.....being from winnipeg myself...have you ever looked at princess auto? they carry a few there.

Right now I'm waiting for something I ordered called butt rub.........we shall see.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 24, 2013)

Went to Gander Mountain to get some cure #1 and picked up 2 Hi Mountain Seasonings Jerky kits - Jalepeno and Mandarin Terriyaki.  We'll see.  Sliced up some bottom round this evening.  2 lbs of Terriyaki and 2 1/2 lbs of Jalepeno.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 26, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Went to Gander Mountain to get some cure #1 and picked up 2 Hi Mountain Seasonings Jerky kits - Jalepeno and Mandarin Terriyaki.  We'll see.  Sliced up some bottom round this evening.  2 lbs of Terriyaki and 2 1/2 lbs of Jalepeno.


Not very impressed.  I think I'll go back to soy, worsty, garlic, etc.


----------

